# Best plastic container for froglets?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

What do you guys use/think are the best plastic container/boxes for froglet growout bins? Should I use a bin and use the original lid or get a bin and replace the top with a piece of glass. Also I'm planning on having a hydro ball drainage layer, should I make it the same as the main tank a 3" layer? As for substrate I was planning on using the exo-terra plantation soil and oak leaves, so that I can at least grow pothos and a couple other easy to grow plants. I don't know if I want to use the plantation soil though because the froglets would get it all over them and also possibly eat it. Also lastly I am planning on seeding the bins with isopods/springtails, is this even necessary for froglet growout bins? Thanks for everything


----------



## NichKnoll (Jul 20, 2016)

I likely went overboard for my temp/grow out tank. (I'm using it until my Biopod Terra comes) If you search past post for "New Robertus" you will get a look at what I set up. I just wanted to make sure my little ones would thrive in the temp setup as long as it is needed.

Cannot recall exact measurements, but it is a Sterilite container, 16in wide, 15in tall. It has a foam seal around the lid to prevent escapees. I also used the original lid, but modified it. I cut some ventilation holesand a little air flow for the plants. I also drilled a spigot into the lowest point for easy drainage. I covered the holes with mesh to prevent escapees. I also added a Josh's Frogs LED light due to some of the plants not doing well without it. 

I have a Josh's Frogs false bottom, screen, ABG, spag moss, oak leaves and HEAVILY seeded springtails. I did have a fern inside, but that did not do well. I currently have a Asarum maximum 'Ling Ling' plant and some pothos and they are doing great. I also added a hide and a smaller piece of drift wood. 

Frogs are eating more of the springtails then they are FF. My springs have kept all mold in check very well.

It has been up and running since August I believe, frogs in since beginning of November. No issues outside of losing the fern. Temp is stable at 72 during the day and high 60's at night. Humidity is a bit high, but stays consistent around 95%. I have not had a single escape of FF in this setup either!

I'd go with ABG mix if I were you. If you used a container around the same measurement as I listed above, you can get by with a single bag, maybe 1.5 bags at most.

Good luck!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll also suggest the sterilite gasket boxes like the above poster uses.

Sterilite - 1932: 20 Quart Gasket Box

In the US, the always have them in stock at my local Target (Sterilite 20 Qt Air Tight Storage Tote) but I'm not sure if you'd be able to get them in Canada. There are many online retailers that sell them as well, just be mindful of the prices as they seem to vary quite a bit. 

If you want some airflow- you can always drill a hole and put a vent in the top lid. 

As for substrate, I simply use sphagnum moss for pretty much all of my growout bins. You can put leaf litter on top of it and simple plants like pothos will grow just fine in it. The only exception is for super small/delicate froglets like pumilio, which I raise on a calcium-bearing clay substrate (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html)

The perks of just using sphagnum is that it holds moisture well and if you don't over-saturate it, you won't need a drainage layer. Grow-outs, for the most part, are better when you are able to simply trash the substrate and sanitize them when needed. Including a drainage layer and complex soil mixes makes it harder to justify trashing them.

As for springtails, yes you absolutely want them in your growout. They will control mold and provide an important source of food for the froglets. Small isopod species can also be beneficial, but springtails are highly recommended.


Edited to add... this is all you really need. Just add leaf litter and some pothos.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

carola1155 said:


> I'll also suggest the sterilite gasket boxes like the above poster uses.
> 
> Sterilite - 1932: 20 Quart Gasket Box
> 
> ...




I don't know where I'd be able to get those containers. Also not planning on trashing the growout bin since I have a consistent flow of clutches coming from my pair of Azureus so I'll be keeping it as a running tank/bin for them. I think I might just end up creating an actual 10G tank set up. I have an extra 10G and I'll probably just get a drainage layer going then using ABG mix for substrate with some spaghnum and leaf litter on top. Thanks


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

DunderBear said:


> I don't know where I'd be able to get those containers. Also not planning on trashing the growout bin since I have a consistent flow of clutches coming from my pair of Azureus so I'll be keeping it as a running tank/bin for them. I think I might just end up creating an actual 10G tank set up. I have an extra 10G and I'll probably just get a drainage layer going then using ABG mix for substrate with some spaghnum and leaf litter on top. Thanks


It's not a matter of wanting or planning to trash it... sometimes it becomes a necessity.

Also, seriously... do a little searching around for them, those containers are great. You won't regret it. I searched "sterilite gasket box canada" and found them at Walmart in Canada. http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/sterilite-19-liter-clear-gasket-box/6000188937957


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

carola1155 said:


> It's not a matter of wanting or planning to trash it... sometimes it becomes a necessity.




Ah okay if I use the tank specifically for the offspring of one pair do I have to trash it ? Or can I just have it running and replace what I'd with replace with a normal tank aka leaf litter and springtails if necessary?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I bought mine at Target. They really are great. Probably the only tanks I have that are 100% fly proof... I actually put a false bottom and everything in mine, including a hole for drainage. When I am not using them for grow outs for froglets, I use them as plant grow outs. They are so light I can put them in a window for light and put them away when the committee (my wife) says it's time because someone is coming over  I make a distinction between plant grow outs and froglet grow outs because I wouldn't put froglets in a window that has direct sun. The plants are much more tolerant of temperatures. Tom's are super fancy compared to mine. I just Dremel a square hatch in the middle of the lid and silicone screen over the top  They even stack. By the way, pdfCrazy is the one that showed me how to do all of this. The ideas are his, not mine.

Mark


----------



## knutiguti (Apr 2, 2012)

I use the growout containers from Josh's frogs and they work great - super inexpensive as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanuuy (Sep 11, 2016)

I also use the ones from Josh and they work fine.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I found that the sterilite gasketed lids do not stay sealed along the long edge and allow fruit fly escapes. so I don't like this kind. 
https://www.amazon.com/Sterilite-19324306-See-Through-Aquarium-20-Quart/dp/B002BA5F3O


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

These may work better because they have clamps on all four sides. but I have not tried them. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilit...ar-with-Blue-Latches-4-Pack-19384304/52551779


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I have used these two styles from thecontainerstore for several years. the gasket material is a softer foam then the sterilite brand uses, the clamps are good, and they have held up to being cleaned repeatedly and the plastic hasn't degraded or become brittle. I have had some for at least 5 years. 
Weathertight Totes | The Container Store
Clear Weathertight Totes | The Container Store
Smart Locks Keep Boxes Bulk Food Storage | The Container Store

You can find picture of how I setup these containers in my thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86768-thefrogracks-frog-rack.html


----------

